# My one pygmy goat has a swollen tummy&lethargic!



## PygmyGoatLovr (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi. I have 2 pygmy goats I just got. (I'm new to goats,29 years experience with horses)One is in perfect health. The other one has a very swollen and pretty hard feeling tummy and has been lethargic(not all the time,but most of the time). I just dewormed them with ivermectin(as per their weight) and gave the lethargic one some probiotics bc I just brought them both home Saturday. 
Could it be stress?
I checked her FATCHMA score..she definitely needed to be dewormed. 
Could her having worms be the reason she's lethargic?
She is eating well and drinking good. 
Not sure what's up...feel free to ask me any questions you need in order to help me out! I'm looking to learn!!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Yes, a heavy worm load can cause a bloated, hard belly and make them lethargic. Anemia makes a body very tired where they don't want to do much.

It might not hurt to have a fecal done on them both to see if the medication worked and to see what worms need to be targeted.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, a fecal would be good right now so we know how to treat. 

It sounds like worms and/or cocci. So get a fecal done for both. I know you have given a wormer, but cocci may cause issues too and stunt growth if left untreated. 

How much Ivomec was given? Give again 10 days later to get hatching eggs.

In the meantime, give probiotics daily and fortified vit B complex shot for a four days.
It is very stressful, for them to move to a new home, watch for shipping fever, how is their temps?

What are you feeding them?


----------



## ashleysgoats (Aug 29, 2015)

There's a thing I call goat bloat. It happens in all goats especially Pygmys! Sometimes they eat more than they should and get really fat and hard in the tummy. It's totally normal but I would listen to the others and get him tested just in case he is sick. Hope you figure things out!


----------

